# God's positive answers to everyday problems



## Reel Time

God's positive answers to everyday problems

HANDY LITTLE CHART - GOD HAS A POSITIVE ANSWER:








​


----------



## The Driver.

Nice!


----------



## dirtdobber

X2


----------



## ComeFrom?

X3


----------



## Bonito

Thanks Reel time, Good reminders. I needed a couple of those today.


----------



## Livininlogs

Good stuff there Reel


----------

